# On Average How Many Lures



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay I know come-on K2 enough...well I sincerely apologize but I have one more must question and poll. 

We're really going to tame down lures in das boat only taking lures for them --\O -O<- we're going to target. I've broke the news to the fish'n partner as we're going to only take lures we'll use and not have a tackle shop in das boat. Need to use them live wells for things other than frick'n tackle is what I've stated. We shall see think'n after 16 years I should get my way ONCE!! :wink: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

this is a really tough question. I fish rivers, lakes on the bank, and lakes on my kick boat. Then, it also depends on which species I am goin to fish. Sometimes I limit myself because I want to focus on a certian method. etc. Tough question for me to answer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tough question.

If I fly to a far away place I will take none. 

When I go over to the Da Gorge I take about a million. :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Over 150 in the boat easily at all times.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm probably in the >100 category, but I try to take whatever I can just because you never know exactly what you will need. My fishing pack is so full the zippers are under stress! I guess I go with the Boy Scout motto-BE PREPARED!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Do flies count as lures?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Do flies count as lures?


Shoot, if they do, then I'm easily over 250. Thing is, you can take 300 with you, and they don't weigh a thing.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Chaser said:


> wyoming2utah said:
> 
> 
> > Do flies count as lures?
> ...


If they don't, I average less than 5!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

This is also a tough question for me to answer. The answer varies. I keep a separate tackle box for bass and trout. If I think there's even the slightest chance that I will use a certain lure, then I'll bring it along, especially because plans can change. However, there is no reason to bring my bass tackle box when fishing for brookies at Yankee Meadow. Similarly, there is no reason to bring tiny trout jigs along when fishing for bass at Sand Hollow.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> This is also a tough question for me to answer. The answer varies. I keep a separate tackle box for bass and trout. If I think there's even the slightest chance that I will use a certain lure, then I'll bring it along, especially because plans can change. However, there is no reason to bring my bass tackle box when fishing for brookies at Yankee Meadow. Similarly, there is no reason to bring tiny trout jigs along when fishing for bass at Sand Hollow.


Interesting...I use the same tackle for trout/bass.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > This is also a tough question for me to answer. The answer varies. I keep a separate tackle box for bass and trout. If I think there's even the slightest chance that I will use a certain lure, then I'll bring it along, especially because plans can change. However, there is no reason to bring my bass tackle box when fishing for brookies at Yankee Meadow. Similarly, there is no reason to bring tiny trout jigs along when fishing for bass at Sand Hollow.
> ...


You mostly fly fish though, right? I'd imagine that there are many flies good for catching both bass and trout. Whereas you aren't likely to catch trout on large soft plastics and spinnerbaits.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I do fly fish a lot...and for bass. But, when talking about lures--not flies--I generally use the same lures for bass that I do for trout. In fact, I really only have one small plastic case of lures that I use for virtually all fish. One of the best bass fishing days I have ever had--clear back when Quail Creek first opened to fishing--proved to me that bass don't require specialized gear. We began that day long ago casting soft plastics, spinnerbaits, jerkbaits, deep divers etc...to virtually no avail. My father had pretty much decided that we were too early for the bass and had me switch to a mepps spinner so we could begin targeting trout when our luck changed. Pretty soon--after I had made multiple casts and caught multiple fish--everyone in the boat was scrambling for spinners. 

I also remember a day of fishing on Quail Creek Reservoir with Doug Miller when I was in high school...he had recruited my father and the local bass clubs to help him do a show during the Summer Games. My father and I headed out on the lake with a bass club member casting what the bass guy considered to be his sure baits. But again, after changing "bass" lure after "bass" lure, my father did what he should have done from the beginning...cast something that he and I was confident in. So, he switched to a trusty black maribou jig and proceeded to catch the only two largemouth that were caught by any of the fishermen that morning...and Doug Miller used the footage to make fishing look great!

From those two experiences and many of my own similar experiences since, I don't have specialized bass gear. I simply have fishing lures....on a different but similar note, the biggest tiger musky I have ever caught--a 42 incher from Pine View Reservoir--was caught on a pink pixie lure that I purchased in Canada and used for salmon.

The the whole trick in fishing is making a fish want to bite/eat whatever it is you are presenting. I prescribe to the old "River Runs Through It" methodology: carry as little equipment as possible and master the equipment I have to the point where I can catch fish on that equipment in virtually all situations. I really believe too many anglers try to complicate things way too much--especially fly fishermen!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That's an interesting take on things, wyoming2utah. I think that's some really valuable information. Next time I'm at Quail or Sand Hollow and having a slow day with my "bass stuff", I'll bust out a maribou or small spinner and see what happens.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> That's an interesting take on things, wyoming2utah. I think that's some really valuable information. Next time I'm at Quail or Sand Hollow and having a slow day with my "bass stuff", I'll bust out a maribou or small spinner and see what happens.


I think fishing as much as anything else is a matter of confidence. IF you have confidence in what you are fishing with, I believe you will have success. At the same time, IF you don't have confidence in what you are fishing with or how you are fishing, more than likely, you won't have success.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with wyoming2utah, I only spend money on two lures anymore a spoon and a jig usually 10 to 20 is plenty for the year


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > how you are fishing, more than likely, you won't have success.


IMHO you can have all the go-to lures plus...but from our experience it's the 3Ps (passion, persistence, patience) along with learning techniques, presentation, time (mass quantities on the water) and being willing to experiment aka trying something totally opposite & outside the box that will keep your soft water fish'n experience going a very long time. Proven for us the last 5-6 years in our Utah fish'n experience. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

a game fish is a game fish is a game fish... A weighted trebble hook will catch 'em all.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think a half a dozen is all you need. Your Two Favorite Jigs, Two Favorite Spinners and Two Favorite Rapalas. If you can't catch a fish on any of those then you Blame it on the Moon.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

If lures are only to catch fish with, I suppose one half dozen would do. If lures are to look at, experiment with and also a form of wealth, then one needs more. I would vote for more versus less.


----------

